# Contact JAC?



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys,
I'm still a young apprentice (8months). I follow this site daily so I can learn as much as I can about the trade. I do have some concerns about my employer though. I work for a small Union company. We have 3 steam fitters and one other plumber. My concerns are, I never work with the other plumber, I only work with the steam fitters.. This to me wouldn't be a problem, but we don't really do steam fitters work either. I show up to the same factory every day, and we do little maintenance things every day, most of the time I am used as a fire watch for welding.. I have done one toilet and replaced maybe 3 faucets since my apprenticeship. My piping experience is also limited, I have helped fit pipe with the fitters, and replaced a couple of small drains, but that's it. I'm getting concerned as I talk to guys in class and they talk about all the work they do and how they can't believe what I do. The fitter I normally work with is telling me to go to the JAC and try and get placed with another company. The foreman says the union won't care as long as they get their money. 
I'm doing very well in school, at the top of my class, I'm way ahead of my night school hours, and I look at this website and do studying on my own. But, I feel 70% of an apprenticeship is hands on, and I worry what happens when I get my card, but I don't actually know the trade. I quit a very good job, and took a $10/pay cut to become an apprentice. If you guys have any advice please let me know. I'm not a whiner or anything, I do the dirty work for the fitters, and I respect the people of this trade.


----------



## kinzel27772 (Dec 17, 2014)

You'll start doing real work in time, your only a first year, you have 4 years left. Start asking the guys if you can get more involved. If you get into your second year amd your still not doing anything then I would go to your apprentice coordinator and ask if you can get rotated to another company.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

kinzel27772 said:


> You'll start doing real work in time, your only a first year, you have 4 years left. Start asking the guys if you can get more involved. If you get into your second year amd your still not doing anything then I would go to your apprentice coordinator and ask if you can get rotated to another company.



Good advice. Take every opportunity to learn on the job. Have those fitters show you how to layout, measure, two hole, rig, fit pipe. Everything will come in time. Also remember that your fellow apprentices may be letting on that they have done more than they really have. Keep your head up brother!


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I agree with everything you guys have said.. The only thing is the company I work for has a history of this. It's hard to explain unless you work here or for our union, but this has been going on with other apprentices for awhile. Most have quit, only one became a journeyman.? I talked to him and he didn't start doing plumbing till he was a 4th year and could go on his own, but when he did, he didn't know what he was doing and would have to google it on the job site. I didn't find out about this till I got indentured. We have a one year probation, so I guess I'll wait till then, but it's very frustrating. As for learning from the fitters, I did learn how to 2 hole and a few other things, but even they don't do much fitter work, it's mostly maintenance at a cheese factory, I'll fix a barn fan, maybe once a month replace a faucet, today I did my second toilet replacement... If I knew I was going to get plumbing work , I would keep my head up more.. I'll be the grunt , if I can learn at the same time.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

If that company has such a record, by all means contact the apprentice coordinator. The JAC has as their number one priority making you a productive journeyman.


----------



## sully174 (Jan 31, 2015)

The same thing happened to me. I took it upon myself to bust my ass at my night classes and get any license and cert I could get, hell i even got a pipe gluing cert. The journeymen took notice and I started getting to do more plumbing and pipefitting work


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Youre only new but ask questions and make them know you want to learn. If they don't take notice it might be time to look at other options. No sense being a journeyman with no skills.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

A bit of advice. If you are in a combination local, I assume because you mention working with fitters, learn to fit and weld pipe. Pipe welding jobs are common, pipe weldors are not.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

We are a combination Union.. I talked to my foreman about learning how to weld. I think he will let me as long as it isn't a position weld, or anything to critical.. I will probably start pushing this more, so I can learn a skill. I have taken a weld class, but was only taught how to weld on flat stock. But I think I have an idea working with fitters. Thanks for all you help guys. I'll keep you guys updated if anything changes


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For a plumber who installs pipe (waste, water and gas) learning proper installation is critical. You'll learn the dos and don't in code class. But, outside the classroom all you have to do is open your eyes. Look at how things are installed. See the way waste fittings are used. Notice how pipe is hung. Ask your plumbing journeyman or class instructor to give you the numbers of the sizing tables in the code book used in your area. Then, go on line and copy those tables, put them in a folder and carry it around with you. Refer to it when you are looking at installations. Memorizing the fixture unit allowances in the waste and water tables comes in handy when you eventually get a shot at actually laying out and installing a system on your own. Familiarize yourself with the gas tables and practice sizing. It's only hard if you don't practice. When you get stumped, take up your dilemma with your journeyman or your instructor.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Steamfitter is way better than plumber. Focus on that.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Why do you say that? Are you secretly a fitter? Lol


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Take more welding classes! Get real good at it and you'll never be out of work! I actually foresee the day where good pipe welders will be at such a premium, they'll be paid more then any other trade.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

More than the elevator mechanics?


----------

